# 8pt taken this weekend at 65 yards



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

Even with a new moon and being foggy not alot of action where we were hunting. They all seemed to be moving at night still but was able to take this boy down in the late evening.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

65yrds...did you 'airmail' him one, nice deer....WW


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

Lol. Yeah. Pretty much. Was hoping to have my new pse tac bow by this past weekend where that kinda shot would be simple but diddnt happen so I practiced some at 75yrds before the hunt and got it dialed in pretty good. When I shot him with the lumenock my heart dropped when I saw hoe big of arch that arrow was making in flight and thought It was a no go. I'm just glad the wind was blowing in my direction or I think he would of heard the bow and jumped


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice buck, Congrats!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice shot!!! nice buck!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on the buck, I am glad you got him. 

We have had a number of discussions on shot distance...so I am just going to let that go.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Scoped crossbow, good rest, good shot placement, 65 yards, dead deer. It can be done. Nice shot.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

TooShallow said:


> Scoped crossbow, good rest, good shot placement, 65 yards, dead deer. It can be done. Nice shot.


Exactly. Traditional bow I would be very hesit ant to take that shot. Nice deer and nice shot.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellant harvest!!! The key to longer shots is practice, practice, practice and them more practice! Congrats to you!


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you all! And yeah. I was a little hesitant with these new tips I were using. There the expandables made by Barnett. 150 grain but they have no rubber bands or **** like that that will cause them to open up in mid flight or not open at all. They work off pressure from when the tip hits. They work very well and would recommend them highly. Thanks again guys


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> Excellant harvest!!! The key to longer shots is practice, practice, practice and them more practice! Congrats to you!


All the practice in the world does you no good if the deer decides to take half a step as you shoot. No one else will say it, but IMHO too far- many others will disagree I'm sure. Until they get arrow speeds up to 1170 fps....

Very nice deer though, and congrats.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> All the practice in the world does you no good if the deer decides to take half a step as you shoot. No one else will say it, but IMHO too far- many others will disagree I'm sure. Until they get arrow speeds up to 1170 fps....
> 
> Very nice deer though, and congrats.


Part of practicing is also knowing when to actually take the shot. I personally don't try to take a deer with either my crossbow or compound past 40 yards and that's pushing it. Now for hogs, I don't mind trying a little further.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

you miss 100% of shots you don't take. 

i recently had a 66 yd opportunity at what would have been my best free range buck ever. decided to pass. glad you had the guts and confidence to take sling an arrow. well done.


----------

